# Experiences with Kava Kava or Ashwagandha?



## punk21 (Jun 30, 2011)

Has any one used either of these supplements? (I am aware of the debate over Kava Kava safety).

I have been taking Kava for a week and a half (dosage of 225 kavalactones per day as recommended by the product instructions) but I can't really tell any difference. The guy at the health store said it should work the first time you take it and make you feel kind of like being drunk. However, I have also read that it takes a few weeks before working. Any ideas?

Has anyone had any luck with Ashwagandha?

Also, I can cope on my own most of the time except when I have a meeting or presentation or something coming up, then I get abnormally nervous and panicky weeks before and of course immediately before the event.

Are there herbal supplement that I can take right before an event? Or do most herbs need to be taken continuously over a period of time to work? This is the part I have always been unclear about.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Kava Kava pills are worthless. You need to buy the root powder to get any effect, and the effect is immediate much like alcohol.

The potency of different sources of root powder differs massively also. I bought a bag of root powder from kona kava which had little or no effect, I wish I had read some reviews prior to buying it because they are almost all negative about that product.

To get a good idea on the potency and differing effects of the various sources of kava have a look at these sites.

http://kavalounge.yuku.com/directory
http://kavasseur.blogspot.com/


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, kava won't do anything, mainly because 99% of the products are so diluted you hardly get any of the kava. You have to make the tea with the actual root, like those islanders do. The effect sounds a lot like popping a benzo.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Magnolia bark and mulungu are also worth checking out.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I tried Kava Kava in it's medicine form. For the one I had, I had to dilute it in a small cup of water. It also had a really nasty flavor lol. Anyway, it really didn't do anything for me after taking it for 3 months.

You might want to try Rosemary Tea. I think it does a great job, when it comes to relaxing me. I buy mines from the Whole Food's Market.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

I believe I've had kava kava before - didn't work for me.


----------

